# milwalkee 12" sliding miter saw on clearance!!



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

was in HD today and as i was browsing the tools, as i always do, i say what must be a mistake...

12" compound sliding miter saw reg. $699.99 yellow tag to $299.99!!!!

can this be right? i better sneek to the register before someone catches on!

the guy working the tool area said it's right and they have been selling like crazy today and they only had 2 left.

i should have bought 2!!!

not sure if this is going on everywhere, but it might be worth it if your in the market to call your local HD


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You are correct. I had a fellow contractor call me up a few hours ago with the same info. He bought one from one store and was heading to another to pick up a second.

I'm in the SW burbs of Chicago.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

it upsets me a bit that there is that much mark up on these tools.

i'm sure their getting atleast 10% while still selling for $300


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I really don't think that's the case. I talked a store manager a few days ago and he said their margins on power tools is less than 10% (which is why you cannot get a bid room discount on tools). 

My guess is Milwaukee is subsidizing them somehow. 

Or it's just a right off....


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

if that's the case, i should shut up and be happy with my lucky find :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

300 bucks is expensive for a boat anchor.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I got one of this too. Figured it was time to upgrade oon of my older slide saws. I also bought the Ridgid table saw with the granite top for $299. My old Craftsman shop table saw was due for an upfrade after 20 years. Now if only work would pick up to pay for these.


----------



## Santa's Helpers (Jun 12, 2009)

My local HD had a close out on generators yesterday. They were selling a Husky 5000 watt and some other 5800 watt electric start for $250 each. They were normally $550 and $800. They are junk generators but for that price they are worth it as a backup.


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

I just left our HD, picked up a new slider too Their last one. 

I've been happy with my Ridgid slider, but it's starting to show it's age. Couldn't pass up $300! I'd been really liking the Milwaukee one already.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

world llc said:


> it upsets me a bit that there is that much mark up on these tools.
> 
> i'm sure their getting atleast 10% while still selling for $300



Just to give you an idea... My wife works for Black and Decker. They own Dewalt, Milwaukee, Porter Cable, Price Pfister, Kwikset, Baldwin, and a some other companies. On the Price Pfister and Kwikset stuff, I know offhand that whatever the price in the store is, she can buy it at work for 75% off. $100 faucet is only $25. The other stuff I don't know offhand what the discount percentage is.


----------



## notillegal (Jun 14, 2006)

If you guys need new blades for those big red saws My Lowes is clearing out Freud Avanti Ice blades. Ten bucks for a 12 in 96 tooth finish blade or 9 bucks for an 80 tooth 10 inch. So you might wanna check youre local BLU BOX


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a steal!


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Why didn't anyone call me? I'm too late.

I'm sure this is to make way for more ridgid crap


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

BKFranks said:


> Just to give you an idea... My wife works for Black and Decker. They own Dewalt, Milwaukee, Porter Cable, Price Pfister, Kwikset, Baldwin, and a some other companies. On the Price Pfister and Kwikset stuff, I know offhand that whatever the price in the store is, she can buy it at work for 75% off. $100 faucet is only $25. The other stuff I don't know offhand what the discount percentage is.


 i heard stanly just bought black and decker...


----------



## StanDre (Mar 27, 2008)

I just picked one of these up too. :thumbup:

I called all 10 Home Depots in my area and finally found one that had 2 in stock. I get there and, of course, they are sold out. Ughh. The floor model was in mint condition though and for only $239 it is now mine. I felt like I was robbing them as I walked out the door with it. 

I'm really happy I didn't pull the trigger in December when it was $549 with the free stand.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If milwaukee is coming out with a new saw all ready, what does that say about the saw you just bought.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Milwaukee is probably about to release a new model,! same thing happened with the makita saw

they reduced the ls1013 too 299 every one jumped then released the better ls1016 version, and every one who bought the older one was left cursing that they didnt wait!

there must be a reason that the saw was a terrible seller to begin with!!
it got decent reviews but they never moved off the shelves maybe its the weight or maybe now that the makitas 10" saw has 12" capacity?? 

im holding my ground and sticking with my new makita theres really no reason to have a sliding 12" saw when a 10" does the same job and is almost 20lbs lighter:laughing:!! i keep a non sliding 12" for tall crowns and base and that hardly gets used!!


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

Weight is a non issue for me. It never comes off the old style Ridgid stand.

And new doesn't always mean improved. I don't know anyone that likes the new Bosch jigsaw as much as the old ones. New Porter Cable or old? How about some of the new DeWalt cordless stuff?

I like the saw, had been wanting one for a while, but didn't NEED a new slider. $300, yeah, I'll take one.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Those big wheeled stands stink. You can't fit them with big 12" saw through anything.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I've had the big red slider for a couple of months now and really like it. The stock blade is horrible though. @ $299 you can't go wrong.

My main gripes are the weight, the horizontal handle (I prefer vertical), and the right fence doesn't slide.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You will not find a refurbished Festool for sale. They don't do that.


They do in Canada, maby its not the same Festool.:laughing:

Look at UltimateTools.ca --- here's an excerpt from the TS55 page:

"From time to time we may have some demo/ reconditioned Plunge Cut Saws available at a discount. Please call for details"


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I am very impressed with the collection when no extractor is used. My best guess would be %75, which is better than any saw with no vac attached.
> 
> No here is the problem. I cannot seem to find the vac adapter Milwaukee keeps saying they are going to release. The output is a wide rectangle shape which makes a duct tape fabrication pretty worthless.
> 
> I just remembered another dislike- no clamp. I wish all saws had clamps similar to the kapex, or at a minimum, Bosch.


I saw somewhere where someone formed one to fit that.



Inner10 said:


> They do in Canada, maby its not the same Festool.:laughing:
> 
> Look at UltimateTools.ca --- here's an excerpt from the TS55 page:
> 
> "From time to time we may have some demo/ reconditioned Plunge Cut Saws available at a discount. Please call for details"


I will check it out. I know the only discounted tools are the closeouts.

They told me they do fix them but, use them for their training centers, demo tools or donate them to schools and such for their woodworking classes.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

*Thank you, Thank you, Thank you*

Thanks to this thread I am the proud new owner of the milwaukee. $299 less $275 in gift cards from christmas and I walked out with a saw for $24. picked up a 96tooth diablo blade and still kept it under $100 total!

I have been fondling this thing every time I go into HD and after christmas they had it on sale for $549 but I decided to wait and see if they ran any specials and was plesently rewarded. 

Thanks again for the heads up. I asked the tool manager for discount on the display and he told me they could not sell it until they sold all six of the ones they had in stock. This sale started on thursday and I bought the first one on saterday evening! 
Cheers Jim


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I bought the floor model and got a free blade (avanti) I promptly put it up for sale on CL along with the dewalt kit I bought for $179. I did try out the milwaukee and might keep it... Not sure yet since I have the makita 1013 and love it. I do like the precise angle adjustment and know that will come in handy a lot. I do a lot of decks @ 45 degree angles and sometimes it needs to be 45.1-2 etc so it will be nice to have a saw designed to adjust for that.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> I bought the floor model and got a free blade (avanti) I promptly put it up for sale on CL along with the dewalt kit I bought for $179. I did try out the milwaukee and might keep it... Not sure yet since I have the makita 1013 and love it. I do like the precise angle adjustment and know that will come in handy a lot. I do a lot of decks @ 45 degree angles and sometimes it needs to be 45.1-2 etc so it will be nice to have a saw designed to adjust for that.


The angle adjustment came in great handy last week doing treads on risers with skirt to skirt cuts. It really makes dailing in the off detent cuts a snap. This Milwaukee's style works much easier than the Bosch's.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

I seen a few of these saws on Craigslist last week "new in box" people are trying to make a quick buck on them.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

BAREIN said:


> I seen a few of these saws on Craigslist last week "new in box" people are trying to make a quick buck on them.


I considered buying a few of these and I thought the same thing. I was the first guy in the door at 7 am and hade a shot at 4 of them. I have seen guys asking 500 for them but I have no idea if they sold them or not. I woulda probably asked 450 and 700k 400. Woulda netted 72 bucks a saw. Course it is craigslist, I probably woulda gotten robbed or murdered too.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Warren said:


> I considered buying a few of these and I thought the same thing. I was the first guy in the door at 7 am and hade a shot at 4 of them. I have seen guys asking 500 for them but I have no idea if they sold them or not. I woulda probably asked 450 and 700k 400. Woulda netted 72 bucks a saw. Course it is craigslist, I probably woulda gotten robbed or murdered too.


 I sell quit a bit on there. Can't blame you for being worried, I always try to meet people at a gas station or store parking lot.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i used it again today and i have to give props to the digital miter read out for making cuts faster and more accurate...

ran a bunch of casing and base... 45's and straight cuts... usually when i move the table i blow the saw dust away and make sure it's in 45 and not 50 or 60, but all i had to do was look at the read out!! 

also with cutting 45 degree crown on the flat, it was better than usual, i just wish there was a readout for bevel too!!


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

world llc said:


> i used it again today and i have to give props to the digital miter read out for making cuts faster and more accurate...
> 
> ran a bunch of casing and base... 45's and straight cuts... usually when i move the table i blow the saw dust away and make sure it's in 45 and not 50 or 60, but all i had to do was look at the read out!!
> 
> also with cutting 45 degree crown on the flat, it was better than usual, i just wish there was a readout for bevel too!!


Rockler has a sale on their magnetic gauge. I have 2 Wixey's. that are similar. It is way better than the scale on the saw for non preset bevels. Hate that spring loaded lock though, never is as solid as my other saws. Over engineered, under built.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have a buddy that works in the tool coral at my local hd. a while back they did something like this with the dewalt 12" sliders and ridgid 10", he bought 2 of the dewalts and 2 ridgids for like $1100. said the regional inventory manager said the store had to much overhead and had to clear space therefore sell the stuff at cost. maybe this is the deal with the milwaukee's too many in the companys inventory or maybe a updated version coming out

3 years ago sears did this with the bosch table saw. i scored mine for $295 after tax and it came bundled with a 12 volt impact driver. their catalog had it listed at $600


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

HD had the dewalt 18V XRP combo kits here for $199 (Regular $499). Thanks to my lovely customer paying me 2 days late they were all gone before I could buy one.


----------



## FlashingMaster5 (Jan 16, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i have a buddy that works in the tool coral at my local hd. a while back they did something like this with the dewalt 12" sliders and ridgid 10", he bought 2 of the dewalts and 2 ridgids for like $1100. said the regional inventory manager said the store had to much overhead and had to clear space therefore sell the stuff at cost. maybe this is the deal with the milwaukee's too many in the companys inventory or maybe a updated version coming out
> 
> 3 years ago sears did this with the bosch table saw. i scored mine for $295 after tax and it came bundled with a 12 volt impact driver. their catalog had it listed at $600


Good deal.


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought this saw a month or so back when it came with the free Ridgid stand. I payed $549 for the both of them. All of the stores in my area were cleaned out of them when I looked for one for $299.

For all those who are concerned about how tough the saw is, i'm here to calm your fears. Mine decided to take a dive off of the stand this afternoon. I had just set the stand up and went to slide the saw into the center. I was pulling it with one hand and guess I did something just right to tip it backwards. It was one of those slow motion type deals where I could see it falling but couldn't do anything about it. I stood there in disbelief for a minute because I just knew it would be torn to pieces. Picked it up and everything was fine. The fall knocked it out of square and slightly bent the left removable fence. Not enough to tell by looking at it, but I could tell when I went to square the blade up. I could get it square with the right side, but when I would check it on the left it would be off by slight amount. I've got some crown to cut later this week, so hopefully the fence is not bent enough to make a difference. It also bent the knob the screws down the saw stop, but I never use it anyway.

Granted it was only a fall of 3 or 4 feet, but as heavy as the saw is, I would have expected alot more. Wasn't even a single cracked piece of plastic. All in all, I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

RowdyRabbit said:


> I bought this saw a month or so back when it came with the free Ridgid stand. I payed $549 for the both of them. All of the stores in my area were cleaned out of them when I looked for one for $299.
> 
> For all those who are concerned about how tough the saw is, i'm here to calm your fears. Mine decided to take a dive off of the stand this afternoon. I had just set the stand up and went to slide the saw into the center. I was pulling it with one hand and guess I did something just right to tip it backwards. It was one of those slow motion type deals where I could see it falling but couldn't do anything about it. I stood there in disbelief for a minute because I just knew it would be torn to pieces. Picked it up and everything was fine. The fall knocked it out of square and slightly bent the left removable fence. Not enough to tell by looking at it, but I could tell when I went to square the blade up. I could get it square with the right side, but when I would check it on the left it would be off by slight amount. I've got some crown to cut later this week, so hopefully the fence is not bent enough to make a difference. It also bent the knob the screws down the saw stop, but I never use it anyway.
> 
> Granted it was only a fall of 3 or 4 feet, but as heavy as the saw is, I would have expected alot more. Wasn't even a single cracked piece of plastic. All in all, I'm pretty impressed.


Post photos of the crown job, it sounds to me like the saw is shot after the fall, GMOD


----------



## carpenter72 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Have to try!*

I know you guys are talking about Milwaukees saw, but you have to try Hitachis compound miter saws. Absolutely now comparison when doing intricate trim jobs. Best saw in the Biz!:thumbsup:


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 16, 2009)

genecarp said:


> Post photos of the crown job, it sounds to me like the saw is shot after the fall, GMOD


The saw is fine. The fence is bent 1/32" at the most. You can't tell it at all by looking. It may mess me up on the crown and it may not, I'll let you know.

If it looks like the fence will cause me problems, I'll purchase a replacment piece.


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 16, 2009)

The left sliding fence is $21.90 from Milwaukee.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

belive it or not they still had two of these on the floor when I went in yesterday! If they were not too big to mail I would offer to hook someone up. Cheers Jim


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I see alot of guys with the hitachi saw around here too


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> care to elaborate why...
> 
> this is just a guess, but I am thinking it will be far better then rails during bevel/compound cuts....for the weight of the head won't be 12" away from the actual bearings and bushings that control everything...ever think about the leverage the head has on rails when it is fully extended and tilted over 45?
> 
> The KAPEX seems like a great saw....but....its not for me.



I just see that arm binding. I agree on most saws that the rails move on about the bind. My old Bosch seemed scary at a 45 bevel.

The kapex dies not bother me so much since the rails and all go the degree you have for the bevel.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I may own a bunch of Bosch tools, but I am not a brand loyal type person...if I find the new gliding miter saw has issues you can be sure I will be here posting about it. I am not gonna say is great and perfect just b/c its a Bosch.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



TBFGhost said:


> Don't forget about this guy which is coming to town soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
the day that sucker hits the shelves.. I'm off... :thumbup: 

B..


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I really like the fact that there are no rails and your can cut HUGE molding in position. It has the same back-cut guards as the 10" saws, but on a 12" blade. I thought it was cool the 10" saws could cut nested crown and base the same size as my 12"...but now a 12" can cut even larger trim and cross cuts further. The makita 12" saw has a bit more capacity then this new 12" Bosch....but still uses rails.


----------

